# Help with low pressure cold water upstairs



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Is this one of more faucets your have trouble with, what faucets are giving you trouble?

Try removing the areators on the taps, and see if the water flows good then, if they do, clean out the areators


----------



## lewissv (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Ron,
It is all the upstairs taps and the toilets are upstairs are very slow filling up too. I have 3 cold water taps upstairs (bath , sink in bathroom and sink in en-suite) and 2 toilets.

I will have a try at the aerators and see if that helps. We do have hard water here so maybe they are clogged up.

Thanks Ron


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

Do you have copper pipe going to the upstairs fixtures?


----------



## lewissv (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Yes its all copper pipe - 15mm for the sinks and 22mm for the bath. I think it must just be an air block - its very strange that the downstairs is not effected and there is no pumps or anything else on the pipes. It just copper pipe from Cold Water Tank in loft to the various taps etc...
Nothing complicated, but just not working!.
Thanks,


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Your plumbing is different then here in the states, I wish I knew more about how it all works over there.


----------

